# 721 sat 1 input problems



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Not sure if anyone else has had this problem. I have Dish 500, and 61.5 hooked up to a Sw 64, 721 gets the first 2 outs of the switch and a 4900 gets the 3rd. I have had some bad pixealation and aquiring sat signal recently on sat input 1. One time yesterday when I checked it out it couldn't lock and dish, sat 2 was fine and so was the 4900. I need to check to see if sat 1 happens to be the input that the DW 64 uses for power (not sure if this would effect anything)..
Just wondering if anyone else has seen the problem.
I am going to try swapping sat 1 and sat 2, to see if the problem stays or follows..


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Odd mine did that shortly after my 721 install. Within a day the 64 quit entirely. I moved the power inserter to right at the switch in my basement. This cleared it up but now I have a extension cord strung around my cieling.

ME? I am waiting for some extrra $ and converting to dishpro, to hopefully elminate all sorts of these issues. My 721 doesnt like the 64.


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

Bill,

Interesting.. my 721 just blew a gasket on tuner #1, too.. It happened on Wednesday. it goes in and out of signal.. I have Dish sending me a new 721 already.

I wonder if the power inserter for the SW64 has anything to do with this. My SW64 power inserter was attached to tuner #1. However, swapping my tuner feeds doesn't change which tuner has this problem. So if it was the power inserter causing the problem, then it must take time to do so. And it must actually harm the tuner over that time.

Dish didn't seem too surprised that the tuner broke.. hopefully they aren't just time bombs. I did notice that tuner #1 was closest to the hot harddrive.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kyoo _
> *Bill,
> 
> Interesting.. my 721 just blew a gasket on tuner #1, too.. It happened on Wednesday. it goes in and out of signal.. I have Dish sending me a new 721 already.
> ...


Yikes, well I have 6 months or so on the warranty, I will check power insertor and try swapping, but it sounds like there could be a couple of problems that could cause it..
thanks now I don't feel like it was just me !!


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Ahh buy the $2 a month system warranty. Its a great deal if all it covers.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have seen an issue with a tuner pixelation problem with acquiring satellite signal as well just as described WITHOUT a 64 switch with both legacy and dishpro twins. I thought I was the only one seeing a problem with this. Reminds me of the 501 failures I had, 2/4 was this problem and 2/4 was bad hard drives. Someone said that the 508's have a lot better hard drive but there must still be some tuner problems that need to be addressed.


----------



## JohnB (Jul 12, 2002)

I don't recall a pixelation problem prior to failure but Satellite Input 1 completely failed about a month ago. This was on a dish-pro system. I switched inputs on the back of the receiver but the problem stayed with Tuner 1. Dish RMA'd the receiver after every kind of switch check / nv-ram reset possible.


----------



## xavier (Aug 12, 2002)

quick way to find it is the reciever or the install. swap sat in port 1 with 2, if problem moves to 2 then its an install problem if it remains on 1 where the other tuner remained flawless, then you got a bad reciever.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dish always wants to say that its a grounding issue, but would a grounding issue cause a problem like this where the ground wire got disconnected from the ground rod or not grounded?


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

well, my system isn't exactly grounded..


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Maybe Dish has still yet to fix their 'signal' problem in which it will lose signal in their pvr units. I wonder why this happens so much in the pvr units than the base model units. I have seen some problems once in a great while in the base model units. Is there a difference in the tuners in the pvr units and the base model units?


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Well talked to advanced tech Staurday, I observed the sat 1 signal and sat 2 signal on same transponder, sat 2 was rock solid, sat 1, was up and down, 30 to 90, to 50 to 30, etc..
He said swap cables, if it stays the same then they will give me another 721. I told him I'd have to call back (probably tonight) he left notes on my account about the problem. I did swap cables (for the 3rd time I already did it once before I called), and tuner 1 is still bad, although not as bad as the other night, still bad..
Do they give you a refurbished or brand new 721, how would I even know the difference..??


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I bet anything it would be refurbished, I dont think you would be able to tell the difference, it looks like new, the only difference you might notice is the more liklyhood of it going back again and those problems you may see with it. I thought refurbished electronic items was supposed to be better than new ones because they have been tested more? It seems to be the opposite with Dish Network receivers.


----------



## LV2HACK (Dec 5, 2002)

My 721 blew Sat 1 tuner last week. I already have the new one, so far its working flawlessly. 

hmmm... Bunch of tuner 1 mortalities within several days of each other. Or, these things are going bad all the time and no one is reporting it.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LV2HACK _
> *My 721 blew Sat 1 tuner last week. I already have the new one, so far its working flawlessly.
> 
> hmmm... Bunch of tuner 1 mortalities within several days of each other. Or, these things are going bad all the time and no one is reporting it. *


Do they send you a new one and pay for shipping both ways???
I'm going to call in a little bit..


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

you gotta pay $15 for shipping.. ups ground.. $25 for 2-day


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Thanks kyoo..
I just got off the phone, I took the 2day shipping at $15, still not quite sure why I have to pay for anything, it's their problem..
Oh well atleast I'll have the box Thursday, maybe I can get i setup in time for the Friends, survivor, will and grace, CSi timer montage..


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

they will pay for it the third time if u bother them enough about it. they treat their dealers even worse on this. i had to speak to one of the high ups to get anything done without me having to pay money for shipping and to get a new receiver.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Everything looks o.k today, they already shipped it so they said I can refuse it on Thursday without a problem or charge..
Have to keep my eye on it, I'm kind of relectant to have to re-do all my timers if I don't have to..

Those of you that had them fail, how long was it bad for until you called and got a new one. So far it's only been about 5 days for me. I also had the power insertor plugged into Sat 1, curious if others that had problem did as well..


----------



## LV2HACK (Dec 5, 2002)

My original 721 blew sat 1 three months after install. Dish exchanged it for a new (refurb?) one. Now this replacement is having trouble with sat 1 input. Random channels go in and out of lock. Swapping cables doesn't help, problem stays with input 1. Sat input 2 is rock solid (>80 signal)

I'm going to give it a few more days and then insist on yet another replacement.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The one I won on Tech Forum would not receive Transponder 6 from any satellite on Tuner 1. They promptly replaced it.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I have my new one hooked up for a few days and so far so good. Wondering if there was a reason they are going, I did have the power insertor on sat 1 (now on sat 2). Someone also mentioned possible heat issue. I wish they would let us know, so we can help prevent..


----------

